# Lake whitehurst Walleye



## inshoremac (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has fished for walleye in Lake Whitehurst before, and maybe had some sugestions on where to fish and what works good there. I grew up in northern Ohio fishing for them and would like to give it a try this year. I here the lake has some pretty nice ones in it now. 



Thanks

Mac


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

inshoremac said:


> Just wondering if anyone has fished for walleye in Lake Whitehurst before, and maybe had some sugestions on where to fish and what works good there. I grew up in northern Ohio fishing for them and would like to give it a try this year. I here the lake has some pretty nice ones in it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to get your 09 freshwater license for the yak. Yep, in addition to a regular fishing license, you'll a City of Norfolk boat license for your boat. $$$$$$$$ for the city, I know. 

Skunk


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

dont forget to pick up your permit so you can legally fish all the norfolk resavoirs. the two deepest holes are easily within paddling distance from the boat ramp. hell, they are within sight. this is where i usually do my walleye fishing. do a google search for a good topographic map and get out there.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

off of the spillway that runs under shore drive and the end/start of the runway is the deepest water.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Shad Raps or minnows under bobbers fished along the ledges in the borrow pit areas used to produce fish.

Good luck, Tim


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Heard some time back that one of the Lone Star Lakes had walleyes .
Anybody know fore sure?


----------

